# Javea Expats



## Adventuring again (May 29, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Myself, my 6 year old son and my 4 year old daughter are moving to Javea 9 weeks today! eep!!

Just wanted to touch base with anyone in the area really as I wont know anyone when we arrive.

The kids are all booked into school, I am a writer so the job side of things is taken care of, I have a place to live all paid up until Christmas so the basics are all in place, just looking to make some friends and find out about what things there are to do in the area really.

Im a bit of a musical theatre addict and have been in a few stage shows at my local theatre, I am a writer so love book clubs etc, live music, nautical stuff, dancing 

My son will be looking to join some sort of scouts programme if there is one and my daughter is crazy about gymnastics and she wants to learn to play the guitar too.

Love to hear from you 

:cheer2::wave::dance:


----------



## fawd1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi, us too. We will be moving over in August. Bit of a last minute decision so kids aren't confirmed in either school as yet, but I'm not too worried. I have a 6 year old son and a 5 year old son. Are you there yet?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Adventuring again said:


> My son will be looking to join some sort of scouts programme if there is one and my daughter is crazy about gymnastics and she wants to learn to play the guitar too.
> 
> Love to hear from you
> 
> :cheer2::wave::dance:


:welcome:

I don't know about scouting in Spain but they have something called 'Juniors' - this is for boys and girls and is very popular as an after-school activity.

Worth googling it?


----------

